# wifi on MSI Wind

## hikari2763

Hello, I am rather new to Gentoo and so far, everything is working well except my wifi. I compiled all of the things in my kernel it said here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MSI_Wind I have the Ralink card, rather than the realtek one. 

When I ifconfig wlan0 up I get: (as root)

```

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted

```

iwconfig outputs:

```

wlan0    Ralink STA EESID:"" Nickname""

             Mode:Auto   Frequency=2.412 Ghz

             Link Quality=10/100 Signal level:0 dBm Noise Level:-143dBm

             Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

```

Now I get the feeling that I missed something simple along the way but, I don't know what it is. 

Eth0 works flawlessly (that's how I am typing this). At this moment for setup purposes I have everything on my router defaulted (i.e. Linksys EESID, no encryption, etc) and other computers can connect and browse the Internet (Wired or wireless). I don't think it matters but, there is a windows computer that dials and it is what shares the dial-up connection across the router.

----------

## Randy Andy

Welcome to Gentoo hikari2763.

The documentation you refer to, is not really actual and useful, especially if your MSI Wind is equipped with the Ralink wlan chipset. I had have a lot of work, to get it running on my MSI U100, using this and similar documentation too.

None of this docs mentioned, that you have to load Ralink firmware at first, to get the wlan chipset work.

Otherwise your ifconfig doesn't show a MAC Adress of your wlan0 device.

Most of the firmware package links you'll find in the web, are not longer downloadable, thats why i took it from the ralinks web site, your mentioned wiki refers to. 

To let the kernel load the firmware, you have to configure it different to the wikis info. I did it in the following way for my rt2860 chipset: download and extract Ralinks firmware for your chipset to the /lib/firmware directory.

Configure your kernel for loading this firmware, e.g. like this:

```

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="rt2860.bin"

CONFIG_EDAC_I82860=y

CONFIG_RT2860=y

```

You doesn't mentioned your Hardware / Chipset / details, so if you need further help, post your lspci, and

```
grep -A4 -B4 firmware /var/log/messages

Jul 25 18:22:42 netbook kernel: r8169 0000:01:00.0: eth0: link down

Jul 25 18:22:42 netbook kernel: Adding 1022972k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1022972k 

Jul 25 18:22:42 netbook kernel: rt2860 0000:02:00.0: firmware: using built-in firmware rt2860.bin

Jul 25 18:22:42 netbook kernel: RX DESC f6ab0000  size = 2048

Jul 25 18:22:42 netbook kernel: <-- RTMPAllocTxRxRingMemory, Status=0

```

i guess if your firmware is not loaded properly, you should see a failure.

Much Success, Andy.

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Hi,

Previous install my wifi seemed to be working just fine, now, I just can't find the solution...

```

[  735.497696] rt2860 0000:02:00.0: firmware file rt2860.bin request failed (-2)

[  735.497703] ERROR! NICLoadFirmware failed, Status[=0x00000001]

[  735.497714] rt28xx Initialized fail!

```

Is what I get, does someone know about this?

G. S. Tatch

----------

